# Dripping from AC on ceiling problem



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am living in a old apartment in the Greens. Now I noticed that wet spots are forming on the false ceiling above kitchen and hall. I had a look above the false ceiling and can see that the insulated chilled water pipes and also the A/C duct are dripping (sweating). Anyone has encountered the same problem? And what to do about it?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have your AC on? If I don't run mine the ducts drip. This previously caused quite a large puddle in bathroom, if it wasn't for a decent sense of balance I'd have been worse than Bambi on ice. :heh:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You may find your drip trays need to be emptied.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

AC is on, but fancontrol on 'auto'. So the fans are only running when cooling required. If I set the fancontrol on 'low' (contineous running) than the roomtemperature is getting far below setpoint as probably the chilled water control is not regulating properly (not closing properly).


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Desertrose70 said:


> I am living in a old apartment in the Greens. Now I noticed that wet spots are forming on the false ceiling above kitchen and hall. I had a look above the false ceiling and can see that the insulated chilled water pipes and also the A/C duct are dripping (sweating). Anyone has encountered the same problem? And what to do about it?


Hello Desertrose70,

I live in an old villa, very nice but old and I have this problem at least once a year. 

It has either been down to a blockage of some sort, the maintenance guys turn up for 5-10 mins do something and everything is ok for another year or it needs a service.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Dripping condensation should be looked at right away, its usually a quick fix, and as nikkisizer points out is usually a blockage on the condensate drain...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

imac said:


> Dripping condensation should be looked at right away, its usually a quick fix, and as nikkisizer points out is usually a *blockage on the condensate drain...*


This.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ask facilities management in the building to get it serviced - should only cost about dhs.200 for an apartment.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

you better get it fixed ASAP as it could create mold which bad for your health.


----------

